
COBOL ON COGS :-) - tandaraho
http://www.coboloncogs.org/HOME.HTM
======
ovi256
The flicker is a really nice touch.

~~~
aston
And a really subtle watermark, too. All around good job.

~~~
nostrademons
And the "(c) <DATE-OVERFLOW>".

------
edw519
Thanks. 26 years of therapy down the drain.

------
Alex3917
As long as we're doing the april fools thing:

NetHack dev team announces web integration protocol

<http://nethack.org/2008-04-01.html>

~~~
Locutus
Dude, this site has been up for months. I know it's hard to keep up with the
latest and greatest

------
hugh
That's great, but I'm still holding out for Fortran on Flanges

------
martythemaniak
That's actually the funniest thing I've seen today.

------
brianmckenzie
I'm writing a framework that writes frameworks.

~~~
nostrademons
You mean Lisp? ;-)

